# Deputy Sheriff Bryan Berger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Bryan Marshall Berger*

Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office, Virginia

End of Watch: Monday, April 28, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 34
*Tour:* 7 months
*Badge #* 564

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 4/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Bryan Berger suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in physical training at the Rappahannock Regional Criminal Justice Academy in Fredericksburg, Virginia.

He was performing several exercises while warming up for officer survival exercises when he began to feel ill. An ambulance had been called to the academy but he suddenly collapsed as it arrived at the scene. He was transported to a local hospital but doctors were unable to revive him.

Deputy Berger had been sworn as a deputy for seven months, and had previously served as a dispatcher for the Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office for two years. He was survived by his wife and parents.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Roger Harris
Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office
9119 Dean Ridings Lane
Spotsylvania, VA 22553

Phone: (540) 507-7200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22065-deputy-sheriff-bryan-marshall-berger#ixzz30Ieyxq6N


----------

